# Sardines, frozen?



## giggler (Dec 19, 2015)

at grocer today I saw a small sign at seafood counter saying, "Now stocking frozen sardines, smellts, and whole octupus" just ask..

The prices very good, 3$ lb for sardines..

What do Y'all think? I've cooked with nice fresh sardes before from the fancy fish mkt. but they only have them rarely.

Eric , Austin Tx.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 19, 2015)

Look at the packages and see were they come from. If from China or SE Asia, walk away, far away.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 19, 2015)

My small local grocery stocks those items at similar low prices, they refer to them as "dirty" meaning that you will need to thaw and clean them prior to using them in your recipes.  IMO you are better off to pay a higher price per pound for fish that has been cleaned and prepped.

Talk to your seafood guy and see what he thinks.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2015)

CraigC said:


> Look at the packages and see were they come from. If from China or SE Asia, walk away, far away.



So much of our seafood now comes from Asia. I am very leery of anything, food or any product. Specially from China. They are notorious for altering their products in order to make the money.


----------



## eranils31 (Jan 14, 2016)

hi guys, 

Choose atlantic or mediterranean Sardine for best quality...As said above , run away from asian sardines....


----------

